# Best thrift store finds!



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

I am a lover of any thrift store, I have a few favorites I frequent often, and i have to say my grestest finds would be blazers. I found a baby pink forever 21 blazer for $1.40, and a navy banana republic blazer for $2.00! I love great thrift store finds! I also found a great chair (that looked new) for my vanity for $5! What are your best thrift store finds?


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)

wow a white banana rep  raincoat for 10.00


----------



## megan92 (Jan 31, 2011)

nothings really :/ i was soo surprised to find an american apparel skirt in the color i wanted, but it was the wrong size and looked terrible.  so that was closest thing to a cool thrift store find for me haha.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Feb 4, 2011)

Brand new with tags Betsey Johnson party dress for $20 that was originally $350ish.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 8, 2011)

I found an authentic vintage, made in France, LV Speedy 30 at a local thrift shop. It had a strap with it as well.  The code on the inside dates that it was manufactured in 01/1989.

  	It was $25.00, thrift store deal of the century!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 17, 2011)

I was watching youtube videos and came across people who go to thrift stores and score some pretty good items. I really need to try this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you think its better to go to thrift stores that are in a higher class community or is it a matter of driving around and going to all of them???

  	thanks
  	ittybitty


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Mar 13, 2011)

I would go to all of them, I know the goodwill sends items all over the place, I did however go to a thrift shop in a better neighborhood, and i did notice a lot more designer items.


ittybittylizzy said:


> I was watching youtube videos and came across people who go to thrift stores and score some pretty good items. I really need to try this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

